# New PC within Rs.15000/-



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 9, 2011)

I am looking for buying a new PC within a budget of Rs.15000/-

I will be OCing my PC on stock.

I want:

Processor 
MOBO 
Monitor
Ram - I have a stick of 4GB DDR3 1666 mhz corsair
DVD - RW
HDD - 500 gb
Cabinet - Bijli (I have this cabinet)
SMPS - needed


1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)

A: Playing small games by my 10 yrs old kid, office work & seeing movies on my 42" HD Plasma TV.

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: Yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: Rs.15000/-

4. Planning to overclock?
A: YES

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Win7

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: 500 GB - 1 TB

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: 15" & 42" plasma

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 6

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A: YES

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: March 2011

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: May be

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: no

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Delhi

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: NIL


regards


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 9, 2011)

@OP: AMD Athlon II x3 455 @3.6k, Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @4k, FSP SAGA II 500W @ 2k, lg 22x dvd-rw @ 0.8k, samsung b2030n @6.5k. so total = 17k. if more reduction is needed then change the processor to athlon II x2 245 @2.6k but it is not recommended. what size monitor do you want? one suggested by me is 20''. you can reduce that too.

---------- Post added at 03:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 PM ----------

oops! missed out hdd part. add 1.8k for seagate hdd. if you would never add any gfx card then reduce the cost on smps by taking VIP 400W gold for 0.8k. will you add gfx card?

---------- Post added at 03:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 PM ----------

to reduce cost further go for AOC 1619Sw for 4.5k which is 16" as you said you want a 15" monitor but i recommend going with that 20" monitor i suggested.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 9, 2011)

Why to go with Samsung B2030 at 6.5k.
Dell IN2020M is available for 6.2k. Its way better than Samsung B2030.
If still cheaper then go for Acer 20'' at 5.5k.

OP can go for a better PSU i.e FSP SAGA II 350W at 1.5k.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 10, 2011)

I think the configration given by utkarsh009 is better.  I can increase the budget to 17000/-.  So I think I will get:

AMD Athlon II x3 455 @3.6k, 

Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @4k, 
(Is there any other mobo with onboard graphics with USB3 support which is decent one for unlocking & overclocking)  As I will be changing this PC after 6 months with Liano processor which has IGP 5XXX on the processor (as I have heard that it will replace the current Athlon processors and will be in the same budget)

FSP SAGA II 500W @ 2k Or Corsair CX 400 (which one is better and is Saga II 500W 

lg 22x dvd-rw @ 0.8k, 

500 GB Seagate 7200 rpm 32 MB buffer

Dell IN2020M 

so total = 18k.0


----------



## sparx (Mar 10, 2011)

Go for Corsair CX400 if you need to chooose


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 10, 2011)

@OP: msi 880gma-e45 has sata 3 and usb 3.@5.2k  gigabyte has ga-880gma-ud2h and ga-880ga-ud3h with sata 3 and usb 3 in same price bracket but not sure of availability. if you can spend more you can have 890gx which are much more costly. and yes corsair psu are better (as other members say).


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 11, 2011)

But what is the difference between gigabyte ga-880gma-ud2h, ga-880ga-ud3h, GA-880G USB3 and GM - MA 785GPMT-UD2H and its prices.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 11, 2011)

i dont think gigabyte ga-880gma-ud2h is available anywhere in india. it has got usb3 and sata3. same with ga-880ga-ud3h. ga-880gm-usb3 has only usb3 and not sata3 but i doubt their availability also. dont buy that old 785g chipset mobo. the only one that is available everywhere is ga-880gm-ud2h which neither has sata3 nor usb3 but i dont think anyone needs them. i have the same board. but you may get the msi board with sata3 and usb3 but i trust only gigabyte as i have its board. also 880gma from gigabyte is reported to have sata blockage problems. the prices are almost same for all 4k-5k with ga-880gm-ud2h being the cheapest.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Some mobos have come up from Gigabyte, can anyone give their prices and also tell how r these.  These are:

*GA-880GM-D2H *


*GA-870A-USB3 (rev. 3.1)*

*GA-870-UD3P (rev. 3.1)*

*GA-870A-UD3 (rev. 3.1)*

*GA-870-UD3P (rev. 3.0)*


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 16, 2011)

asus m4a88 td-m evo/usb3 is way better...around 6.5k. It has got many features than others in this category..i'm buying 15k rig (excluding monitor, speaker, keyboard, mouse, dvd rw)..i saw reviews of all motherboard based on 880 chipset...and look for phenom only..phenom series have 6MB cache..better multitasking n gaming than any athlon..if u buy tricore phenom i.e. Phenom II x3 then that asus motherboard will unlock the hidden core of processor using core unlocker feature..so u will have quad core speed..


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 16, 2011)

^^it doesnt always unlock the cores. its your luck!!!!!!


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 16, 2011)

^^ depends on processor..


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 16, 2011)

^^yah i know unlocking is only for BE proccys but it is still not necessary that you'll always be able to unlock cores of be proccys.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 17, 2011)

> GA-880GM-D2H
> 
> GA-870A-USB3
> 
> ...



Any idea as what these mobos are and how r they, pls also tell their prices?

Not every X2 or X3 becomes X4 processors and if you intend to do multitasking, then buy a X4 processor only.

Can anybody tell what is the electricity consumption difference between X3 440 and X4 635 processor  and which is a better overclocker ?

Pls also see this:

*www.chip.in/section/buying_guides/VERSATILITY-WITH-VALUE.html


----------

